# New Sh!t!!!!!!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Here is my nw chopped up stock bumper with skyline style vents, opened up mouth with mesh mounting points, R33 knock off fog vents with 2" crystal clear driving lights and turn, Mirrored lip, and my new tail lights....... Enjoy, OH yeh Hacking up sh!t is fun wen it comes out looking so fine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*wow*

that is real nice ...

gotta cut up my front bumper ...

great work on the whole job....

is that why you have not been posting that much?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet fooking job on thoes tails man. They look so sweet. Ive gonna have to try that.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I went back to work!*

I had to get a family car for the wife and kids and have prioritized some of the aspects of life and bullshit. Since then a max has joined the family and I have been able to add to some of my mods and ideas of how I want my car to look, while keeping it some what inexpensive.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

OMG  Im breathless. That is some tight sh!t. I like the tail lights a lot. Post some pics when you get everything on. How and how long did it take you to do the front bumper like that? You got to give me some tips. 

What about reverse lights?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight [email protected]! Eh where the hell you get the fogs?? I was looking for some just like those...love the skyline look!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

The tail lights look ultra tight, man. And I too am wondering where you found those small orange driving lights? Mods will look sweet when installed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is that you syndicate? nice job. I still wish I did the Sentra tail lights. BTW, where did you get the actual round lights with the metal borders? I might want to use those when I do some shaving to the back end.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, and definately post some pics when it's installed.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*some tricks I would still like to keep up my sleve....*

The lights with the trim are to round to fit in the sentras light design.... sorry.... Oh and its me!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so you made the chrome borders yourself or what. I just want to get some of the round lenses later on down the road and the metal borders are a nice touch too. You see, after I do my new engine, I want to do some body work. Since I'm going to be shaving my trunk, I thought I may as well do some nice little custom light thing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Can't wait to see it on a car... looks good


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG!!!! why didnt I get these things when I had the chance....AND Y havent we seen any pics from the two Sentras that did do them!!!

I just wish I could see how the Sentra version came out....

GREAT FU**ING job Mike...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

scorchn-

that looks really sweet. you'll definitly have to post pics when it's all installed. i'll make sure to keep an eye out for your car next time i'm rolling through SEA-TOWN.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

It is so nice to see someone being creative with our cars... So many times a lot of people on this forum and other forums bash people about questions on kits and mods that might take a little work.. Its nice to see someone doing it.......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Great work man, can't wait to see it in person.

I spaced calling you last night, but I will give you a ring tonight.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sean I got first dibbs on Mike---STAY AWAY!!!....lol


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

post pics when you put em on your car


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks killer, Mike! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Sean I got first dibbs on Mike---STAY AWAY!!!....lol  *


Um, we live in the same city and are pretty good friends.....advantage ME! LOL! 

Juss playn'


It's nice to see him focused on his car. It will be really original once it hits the streets.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Um, we live in the same city and are pretty good friends.....advantage ME! LOL!
> 
> Juss playn'
> 
> ...


OH YEAH well I got his e-mail address and I know how to use it....lol

NAh but for real I cant wait to see his car once its done--he should be sum serious competition for U on the streets and in the shows huh???


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

Those taillights are phatty!!!! 

Im not too good with stuff like that, so how hard is it to do something like that and how much does something like that cost, and if you want to give your secret about how you did em, that would be great hahaha!


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

PLEASE TELL ME YOU'RE GOING TO BE SELLING THOSE TAILS?!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

please tell me where you got those lenses.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Mabey/NO*

I might sell them, and I would like to keep some secrets.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so are you going to paint the black plastic to your body color?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah painting them body color would be ill But I think hes keeping them Black....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Mabey/NO*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I might sell them, and I would like to keep some secrets..... *


You don't have to make a lot of them. Just one other set would be fine with me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If he does decide to sell a set I bet they would be expensive, but worth it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah DEF. worth it but yeah expensive too....I already tried...

If I had a 200-Id be trying to get my own set RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Man, thats AWESOME.. im jealous.. i really am.. thats exactly what i want.. i think im going to have to go start me a project today.. EMail me on some fiberglass tips Scorchn.. I will need a little help!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, scorchn: Ever think of making the sentra tail lights again? I shouldn't have backed out last time. I was seriously thinkin of getting a 240, but now I want to keep the sentra. You said you were losin money last time you did them. Just curious, what's it worth to make the sentra ones again? Would you ever consider it again ('cept with those new lenses)? Those were the best damn things I've ever seen come out for the sentra's rear.

Justin









BTW, those 2 people you did make them for...I never saw any pictures of the actual INSTALLED version. What ever happened to those 2?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*1clnb14 has the center trunk panel.*

chi- has the full set and i havent even seen them installed. There are to many complications with doing the sentra. It is a 2 peice lense on the corners and the light panels are not deep enough for the lense housings.... It takes way to many modifications to the trunk and lights to get them to fit....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey scorchn, can you take pics of them installed? i want to be even more jealous. and get even more inspiration.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yeah, I forgot to notice that those new lenses are too large to even fit on the sentra. What about with the original method you used to make chi's?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

So how hard is it for the 200sx one's. I'm sure people are willing to pay a custom price for those.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Install?*

I am waiting on the install, I have some body work to do as well as pulling out the shave job on the car. I Debating on just preping the car for paint and primmering the whole car black. I think it will look pretty good and now a days even acceptable if the car is cleanly put together.. As for the price it all depends....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Well you could probably ask a good amount for the tailights being as how they are custom. And it's either those or I have to save up for a R33 swap


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah I kne this was gonna happen Scorchn....U should def. consider selling these out BUT then again Maybe U want to be the only one with them.....

I think U should just consider making another set for my Sentra....Lol

1997 GA--Chi was the only one I know had them all BUt he never posted pics or responded to my emails about them--and I cant even remember the other guy who got them..

Damn DO u remember how we were both on the thread about getting these-and we both backed out-I thought I would be getting a Spec-V at the time....If I could go back I would def. have them on right now....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Matt4, im curious, Your doing a R33 swap? why not R34? i think the 34's headlights look cleaner.. if only it would be direct fitment


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I prefer the R33 coupe tails to R34's.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

ohh the Tail lights.. i thought you ment headlights..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *I think U should just consider making another set for my Sentra....Lol*


yeah mee too. I kinda want one again.


> *
> 1997 GA--Chi was the only one I know had them all BUt he never posted pics or responded to my emails about them--and I cant even remember the other guy who got them..
> *


yeah, I emailed him too and he did get back to me. He said that he would eventually get around to posting them on the boards but he never did. I asked scorchn (cranium) a little while ago who he sold them too and neither me or him can remember the other guy.


> *
> Damn DO u remember how we were both on the thread about getting these-and we both backed out-I thought I would be getting a Spec-V at the time....If I could go back I would def. have them on right now.... *


I know, that was dumb. The only reason I backed out is b/c one of my friends talked me into considering a 240sx. I almost did it, but now, I want to keep my sentra. I would do it if scorchn would do some more. What do you say scorchn? with the original Sentra design...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sorry,*

The only set I would make again is if my wife got an se....... I know I have to do another center panel for 1clnb14 and I will be fixing and selling his old one/ Highest bidder? Who knows.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

man.. i went yesterday to try and find some red circle tail lights, and i found some that are used on trailor hitches, and i was thinking.. hmm yea, that'll work im sure, BUT, there is a red and black wire, yet it used 1197 bulbs, dual filiment.... i dont understand exactly whats goin on.. see i want to use the "running brake light" and "brake light" and that is 1197, BUT, when there is only 1 power wire.. isnt that kinda strange... I was goign to start them yesterday, by takeing the center lense off, and making a negative mold.. using syranwrap and wrap the lense, then fiberglass it, then ill have a negative mold.. then ill make like.. some bondo. or more fiberglass, and try to make a copy of the tail's.. then carve out circles for the tails... thats about it.. lol


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Is the lights that Schorcn made for Chi the same as the ones 1CLNB14 has on his car?






Niss200SXGTR said:


> *man.. i went yesterday to try and find some red circle tail lights, and i found some that are used on trailor hitches, and i was thinking.. hmm yea, that'll work im sure, BUT, there is a red and black wire, yet it used 1197 bulbs, dual filiment.... i dont understand exactly whats goin on.. see i want to use the "running brake light" and "brake light" and that is 1197, BUT, when there is only 1 power wire.. isnt that kinda strange... I was goign to start them yesterday, by takeing the center lense off, and making a negative mold.. using syranwrap and wrap the lense, then fiberglass it, then ill have a negative mold.. then ill make like.. some bondo. or more fiberglass, and try to make a copy of the tail's.. then carve out circles for the tails... thats about it.. lol *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, with 1CLN's setup, he has the stock tails and the centerpiece has two red circles in it. 

Chi has the same centerpiece as 1CLN, but he Chi was also lucky enough to get one of the only 2 pairs of the customized outer lense as well. So his looks more like the teal car I posted above. 

The pic was a photoshop I did for syndicate (ScorchN) a little while ago. 2 sets similar to that photoshop were made but unfortunately me and MP2050 backed out last minute (bumb move). The only 2 owners are nowhere to be found and I really wanted to see the results.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Primmer black....*

So here is the scenario.... I have alot of stuff planned for the car and little money to spend on paint.... I am thinking of taping off japanese style flames right behind the front wheels and painting everything primmer black.

Custom GD2k skirts, New front bumper and lip, New rear bumper, and base moddle trunk with my new lights and the flip flop. installing some alum mesh, making a C/F grill getting a C/F hood and Making the C/F rear bumper diffusor with NISMO cut out of it. making a dead body outline to go over the hood and front fender, and a poodle outline over the rear bumper with some kill marks under the window and piloted by ScorchN. Crazy old school fighter pilot style with a pinupgirl and fussy dice from the mirror...

Photto choppers unite..... Some where on the boards are some pics of my car... Have at it.....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

So if money is needed why not get a couple sets of 200 tails made up to make some cash?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*You want these?*

I thought you werent interested since you didnt reply to my last email.....


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I never got the email. Hit me up [email protected] let me know


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, I WANT EM!!! seriously, ill take em in a heartbeat


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just got rear ended, recovering from damage, could really use those tailights, just name price, and hit me back...........


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well aznkicker, although im sure you would like them.. Ill be the one sporting them at OGR NOvember 8th, hopefully your still goin?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo man, It looks like my car will be going into the body shop in January. How long do you think it will take you to do up that other center/trunk panel?
I've been talking to Jamie, and when we get the hood pins installed on the CF hood, we would be willing to part with the stock hood, if you are still interested.....

1997 GA16DE, my tails are not stock, they are all clear, and rewired.











I plan on putting SE-L tails on soon. 

Then, when I can afford it, I plan on doing some kind of crazy conversion.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Aight but 1CLN wuts going on with your trunk panel--U giving it up???

Damn after seeing these pics theres no way I can settle for sum Alteezas for my Sentra!!!

I dunno 1997GA maybe if we unite our forces ($$$) we can get him to do it for the Sentra....lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Aight but 1CLN wuts going on with your trunk panel--U giving it up???
> 
> Damn after seeing these pics theres no way I can settle for sum Alteezas for my Sentra!!!
> 
> I dunno 1997GA maybe if we unite our forces ($$$) we can get him to do it for the Sentra....lol *


Scorchin200 did state that when/if he does my new one, that the one that is now on my car will be fixed, and sold to the highest bidder.

Just beware, you do have to do some metal cutting on the inside of your trunk...that is IF he decides to sell it....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

kinda reminds me of the Lexus style trunk pannel, cool


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I just dont get it if he could do your trunk panel--Y cant we get a set of tails to match too......


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well the tails are more difficult to fiberglass, considering the shape.. thats my biggest contour right now.. the outer tails.. inner tails are nooo problem, im actually considering making some new center panel, or just getting one painted black, like SCORCHn's


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

ok........


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sean i would like to work something out...*

give me a call and let me know when you need it finished by.....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

What about reverse lights? [/B][/QUOTE] 

I'm waiting on the answer to that question also!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050, Mike explained that the Sentra tails are a bitch to work with. I never really wanted the tails done anyway.

Mike, I'll call you this evening (Tuesday)

JT200SX-N-FX, My clear tails are rewired so that what would be my stock turnsignals, are now my reverse lights. I'm not sure what Scorchin200SX has planned for reverse lights on the 200, but I'm sure it will be cool.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Remember this:










Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

REMEMBER it!!!!! I still have wet dreams about it.......lol
WHY OH WHY did U have to post this pic seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey ScorchN200SX,

Did you ever put the bumper on your car?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*This week end project....*

its been sitting on my buddies totaled 200 up on blocks in his garage.... Time for final fitment and mesh install, then I get to take it all apart and final fit the skirts lights and rear bumper them it will be time for my car to take a 2 week vacation while its being pampered prepped and repainted. OH this is going to be a good year.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: This week end project....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *its been sitting on my buddies totaled 200 up on blocks in his garage.... Time for final fitment and mesh install, then I get to take it all apart and final fit the skirts lights and rear bumper them it will be time for my car to take a 2 week vacation while its being pampered prepped and repainted. OH this is going to be a good year..... *


:cheers: ....cant wait!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: This week end project....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *its been sitting on my buddies totaled 200 up on blocks in his garage.... Time for final fitment and mesh install, then I get to take it all apart and final fit the skirts lights and rear bumper them it will be time for my car to take a 2 week vacation while its being pampered prepped and repainted. OH this is going to be a good year..... *


Tight work.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Just because the sentra lights are a bitch to work with doesnt mean people should be turned off from the idea of trying it. First thing tommorrow I plan to start making molds of my tails for fiberglassing, I think I can shave the colored plastic off of the stock tails and fabricate a new face for them that looks similar to this, or maybe even a little wilder. Then all I would have to do is use the stock housing with perhaps a little modification, and affix the new face plate onto it via silicone sealer, or possibly even just using some resing to glue them down to the housing.

Just out of curiousity, is it safe to bake the tail lights to seperate the glue? or are they made of a lower tolerance plastic (i.e. they warp or bubble when overheated)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> * I think I can shave the colored plastic off of the stock tails
> *


You can only remove the whole lens....not shave the color off.



> *
> Just out of curiousity, is it safe to bake the tail lights to seperate the glue? or are they made of a lower tolerance plastic (i.e. they warp or bubble when overheated) *


Yes you can bake them in the oven. I've done that a few times with no ill effects. Put the oven at about 250* and throw the tails in (one at a time....without any wiring harness). Pry at it carefully about every couple minutes till you get it all off.

Personally, I feel the need for a new look...I got a project I want to do if I can get a hold of some Altezzas.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YESSSSS!!!! To the both of U....Im just itching to do something with my rear end....I wanted my own set of Alteezas to play with but Id really love some custom work like hopefully Nissan Tuner willl get done---I just hope U will be selling to the rest of Us cuz Id be first in line.....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Dont get me wrong...I love my rear right now...I've never seen another sentra with them...but its time for a change.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Scorchin, where did you get those yellow blinker lights? those look sweet.........


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

> You can only remove the whole lens....not shave the color off.


Im aware of this, the mold i make will be a direct replacement of the stock lens.



> YESSSSS!!!! To the both of U....Im just itching to do something with my rear end....I wanted my own set of Alteezas to play with but Id really love some custom work like hopefully Nissan Tuner willl get done---I just hope U will be selling to the rest of Us cuz Id be first in line.....


MP2050, if the end result looks good, ill begin making production sets. I have to source the round tail lenses and chrome housings first though, ill be heading to a junkyard tomorrow to see what I can find.

BTW ScorchN200SX, I forgot to mention it in my original post, but excellent job, those pieces look really nice, its inspired me to get off my ass and start working with all the fiberglass I have sitting around waiting to be used in my trunk.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *Im aware of this, the mold i make will be a direct replacement of the stock lens.
> 
> 
> 
> MP2050, if the end result looks good, ill begin making production sets. I have to source the round tail lenses and chrome housings first though, ill be heading to a junkyard tomorrow to see what I can find. *


U might want to ask Scorchin where he got his from--it might save U some trouble and time....and GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Pgunga (Jan 8, 2003)

Are those tail lights from NAPA of someother auto parts store. I have replaced those lights many times on my company work truck. Did you spray paint and cut circle in your old lights or what. PRETTY GETTOOOO.

EDIT: Samo says: "Don't be a dick."


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> I have replaced those lights many times on my company work truck. Did you spray paint and cut circle in your old lights or what. PRETTY GETTOOOO.


 Pretty Getto? I think he did a great job, looks like he did a high-quality job, with high quality products. I wouldn't necessarily call it Getto..... We Should Praise him and not diss him on his work


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Am I suppose to cry now?*


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Car looks tough, but watch out for bumps. That front looks REALLY low.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Am I suppose to cry now?*

















WOW!! That is a really nice interior. It even has a matching air freshner (sp?).The bumper looks good.

[EDIT] http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2400691443&category=33645

Hey ScorchN200SX, werent you the first person to make this?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

the pics aren't working  and i cant find your car on NWNismo??

ahh the anxiety


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont buy from ninjacar.com, you can check up on them in the seller area of the forums under classifieds, they are con artists.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *dont buy from ninjacar.com, you can check up on them in the seller area of the forums under classifieds, they are con artists. *


Yup.

You can see pics of Mike's car in the Events/2003/Northgate section of the site. Mike decided to leave NW Nismo a while ago... the bastard  .


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

In all honesty, I love the interior....is that a CD case for an armrest? Thats what I did..lol....

On a different note, however, I am not feeling the front end...it was all good for me when you were doing the tails, but the multiple colors etc on the front end gets to me a little...not that it matters.

But good job never-the-less, and congrats on all your achievements.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pgunga said:


> *Are those tail lights from NAPA of someother auto parts store. I have replaced those lights many times on my company work truck. Did you spray paint and cut circle in your old lights or what. PRETTY GETTOOOO.
> 
> EDIT: Samo says: "Don't be a dick." *


 Pgunga...Pics of your car? 


I'm not sure, but I don't think Mike gave/sold any grills to Six. I really do not know how he thinks he can sell stuff that he does not have.....

Mike told me that www.stoopidparts.com is going to carry them pretty soon.

andre, Mike is getting the entire car painted in a few weeks....



Mike, you can not link pics directly from our site.....sorry


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I guese I figured that one out....*

http://www.nwnismo.com/main.html

Here is the link, I am just doing the final fit of all the peices before it goes to paint. I did sell a couple grills through ninja car and I think they have stopped selling them.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *dont buy from ninjacar.com, you can check up on them in the seller area of the forums under classifieds, they are con artists. *


Yeah, I know. I remember reading the thread about them. I wasnt planing on buying them.

Hey 1CLNB14,
Whos white B14 is that. It looks really good.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ScorchN200SX, was wondering if you'd be willing to PM me with info on where to find rounded lenses short of junkyards, and also how to countersink the lenses into the assembly (I think I have an idea of how to do this but id like verification). Any input you can give would be helpful, as I've destroyed my stock tail in the name of making a guide on how to customize sentra tails. Thanks for any info youd be willing to pass on to me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Yeah, I know. I remember reading the thread about them. I wasnt planing on buying them.
> 
> Hey 1CLNB14,
> Whos white B14 is that. It looks really good. *




That is Matt B.'s fine ride, he is also known as squzeenSE


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

andre said:


> *In all honesty, I love the interior....is that a CD case for an armrest? Thats what I did..lol....
> 
> On a different note, however, I am not feeling the front end...it was all good for me when you were doing the tails, but the multiple colors etc on the front end gets to me a little...not that it matters.
> 
> But good job never-the-less, and congrats on all your achievements.  *


I actually like the two tone affect U have right now--I think it kinda works....imagine if all that was carbon fiber  

But I cant wait to see this all painted and shining...

Oh yeah where do U and Sean get your grill mesh from its gotta be some of the nicest looking Mesh Ive seen---I need it!!!--but U prob. dont want to share so its ok....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*We digg pretty deep to find that stuff....*

Cant wait to have it all painted and the front completely meshed...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: We digg pretty deep to find that stuff....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Cant wait to have it all painted and the front completely meshed... *


U keeping the same stock color...I hope U do something different-it looks kinda orange/reddish now-how about 350zx Bronze-yeah that would look HOT!!!

oh and I noticed you're selling your sides -how come???


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

that is one nice car, i cant wait till its done either.

about the paint ... is it the limited burnt orange color of the last 200sx's or is it red ?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: We digg pretty deep to find that stuff....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Cant wait to have it all painted and the front completely meshed... *


i cant wait either....I just thought you were sticking with the same 2-tone theme...cant wait for more pics. And I like the amber fogs you have too.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

where the hell can I find your pics? I am at www.nwnismo.com right now.. and there is no 1997 B14....... Help


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Event Coverage / 2003 / Northgate Meet

You're going to have a hard time finding it in the Member Profiles section, since Mike is no longer a member  .


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Samo, how did u do the front license plate relocation mod?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That mesh is very expensive. That is all I know.

Here are the pics of Mikes car for your viewing pleasure....





































Mike, I'm really diggin' your car!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

where did you get the interior painted? that looks Extremely professional. I may do the same on mine for durability. The spray paint I did isn't holding up like I'd like, plus I like the gloss finish.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sean, Your the sh!t!!!!!*

Thanks for posting those, I cant keep or upload pics from the work computor so I was kinda stuck... 

As for the 2 tone I am doing something a Little (EURO/RETRO), Huh what the hell am I talking about?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Samo, how did u do the front license plate relocation mod? *


Two metal brackets. Drill into the bumper, mount the brackets, attach the plate, and you're done. You can probably get brackets that will work at Home Depot or Lowes or something.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Sean, Your the sh!t!!!!!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Thanks for posting those, I cant keep or upload pics from the work computor so I was kinda stuck...
> 
> *


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what kinda side skirts are those? A little outta place.. but when its done it should be beautiful


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Skirts are in the classifieds....*

I am selling those Because they dont sit low enough. I have a set of OMEGA'S that are going on there that should meat up with front just fine....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

samo said:


> *Two metal brackets. Drill into the bumper, mount the brackets, attach the plate, and you're done. You can probably get brackets that will work at Home Depot or Lowes or something. *


sweet thanks. idont want to put holes on the new bumper.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Niss200SXGTR 
man.. i went yesterday to try and find some red circle tail lights, and i found some that are used on trailor hitches, and i was thinking.. hmm yea, that'll work im sure, BUT, there is a red and black wire, yet it used 1197 bulbs, dual filiment.... i dont understand exactly whats goin on.. see i want to use the "running brake light" and "brake light" and that is 1197, BUT, when there is only 1 power wire.. isnt that kinda strange... I was goign to start them yesterday, by takeing the center lense off, and making a negative mold.. using syranwrap and wrap the lense, then fiberglass it, then ill have a negative mold.. then ill make like.. some bondo. or more fiberglass, and try to make a copy of the tail's.. then carve out circles for the tails... thats about it.. lol 

1197 is a SINGLE filiment bulb that has a positive and a negative contact INSTEAD of the base of the bulb bein negative as most are. theyre used in applications where contact could be a problem such as submersible trailers, shift lights ect. the DUAL filiment bulb i believe your thinkin about is a 1157 , which would have the same two contacts as the 1197, but uses the bayonet(base) as a ground, also note that the 1157 nodes ( nipples, on the sides of the base) are different heights, this is so when u put them in the correct holder (1157), they wont go in but a certain way (although some have forced them for not knowing any better) which in a tailight would cause the parking light to be brighter than the brake light. the 1197 the nodes are directly across from each other. i need to start postin pics of all this stuff im doin ..... lol o and scorchin awesome work man !! really looks good, however the round amber lites with the chrome rings under the bumper more towards the center, they need to go they SCREAM kenworth (jus an opinion) but all in all awesome, and i do mean awesome work . i applaude you


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i wanted to say a couple of things to you guys about this.. first the skyline performance rules.. but the looks i dont think is cool in the front at all.. but thats just my opinion i wanted to state.. and 2, did you just take two front bumper covers and place them one upside down to the other.. ? or is that a aftermarket bumper cover? cuase i thought about keeping my extra 99 bumper cover and not selling it and using it for front looks.. and 3, the skyline back looks cool.. but. what are you doin about backup lights.. ?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i think he mentioned what he is doing for his reverse.....


----------

